# Good general area for jacks or collard doves?



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I am heading out today at noon to go try and find some rabbits or doves or both. My plan is to go out west of utah lake. If anyone else knows a good general area they can direct me to maybe closer that would be great. If not I will let you all know what I find out there.

Thanks


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

best bet for collared doves is probably the neighborhood you live in, they seem to be very urbanized here. i have yet to find a good spot for jacks. tried 5 mile pass yesterday and saw zero. lots of deer sign & a little elk sign. also was not really surprised but disappointed to see the no shooting signs there all shot up & relatively new clays & shells laying all over the place.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah that place gets trashed. I wish everyone could just clean up after themselves.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

i got 2 last night on west mountain..... with my truck! :lol:


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I went out yesterday and saw like 8 jacks and even killed one. Also I saw a couple of birds of prey circling just waiting for me to kill something.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

what time are you going out? i keep hitting the last two hours of the day and first couple hours of the eveneing.
how far out did the jacks jump up and run?


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Some leaped out ahead of me maybe 200 yards away not even worth a shot. Others were within 70 yards just very fast among thick terrain. The one I killed and a couple others were very close to me when they ran.

I arrived at the lake at like 1:00 pm stayed until 4:00


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

saw some like that on west mountain last year and had a couple of okay chases that ended in holes in the rocks. but this year everywhere i've been has been either nothing to run on or the jacks by eagle mt, city center on BLM have jumped up at 400 YDS or more.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw a ton of Jacks out near utah lake this weekend. I blasted amaller one and knocked out some eurasian doves.


----------

